# CaadX Cyclocross



## chat2rsl (Dec 7, 2008)

I placed an order for the 105 version about 2 weeks ago. Details about the ship date are sketchy at best. Does anyone know when they are expected to ship?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

they screwed the pooch on the alloy stuff. Mid sep at best

Starnut


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

My SuperX is on its way right now.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Mid September, that's not so far.


----------



## fastbatard (Oct 8, 2010)

chat2rsl said:


> I placed an order for the 105 version about 2 weeks ago. Details about the ship date are sketchy at best. Does anyone know when they are expected to ship?


Did you get your CAADX 105 yet? I'd be very interested to know what you think of it as I'm considering the same model myself and can't find any reviews. What size did you go for as I hear they are usually sized a little bigger than other brands. I can't find anyone stocking them locally so look like ordering online. Thanks.


----------



## tittkorv (Oct 10, 2010)

Got mine. In Sweden. 48cm.


----------



## fastbatard (Oct 8, 2010)

Great. What do you think of it?


----------



## tittkorv (Oct 10, 2010)

I've been mostly riding fixed the last three years so having a modern aluminum bike with 20 gears feels great. Can't really compare to other modern bikes, but it feels fun and fast. 9.8kg. So it's not the lightest bike in town.


----------



## tittkorv (Oct 10, 2010)

Btw. I posted a pic in the post your cyclosomethin'2010/2011-thread


----------

